# Beethoven sonatas! recommendations please



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I don't actually know these sonatas very well apart from 4, 8, 14, 19-21 and 23 so I'm looking for a complete set to explore, or single disc releases of the ones I haven't heard much yet. 

I know and love Brautigam's recordings on the fortepiano, so this time I would very much like to hear some modern piano interpretations.


----------



## KenOC

Schiff, Goode, Brendel, Bucbinder, Gilels, etc. Didn't we just do this?


----------



## AnotherSpin

Brautigam is good. I like Buchbinder too. If you want comparatively recent recordings, you may want to try Kovacevich, O'Conor, Takacs, Lewis.


----------



## KenOC

Buchbinder's latest cycle is 2012. But Takacs?


----------



## DavidA

AnotherSpin said:


> Brautigam is good. I like Buchbinder too. If you want comparatively recent recordings, you may want to try Kovacevich, O'Conor, Takacs, Lewis.


Takacs is a string quartet as far as I know! They have produced a wondrous cycle of Beethoven.


----------



## Itullian

Peter Takacs did a cycle


----------



## GioCar

I have the Backhaus, the Barenboim DG, the Goode, the Gilels DG (incomplete) , the Lewis and the recent Pollini (but the recording dates are spanning over some decades)

Should you want an outstanding clarity of the musical lines, the Pollini may fit you, COAG. 
Someone says it'a a bit "cold", emotionless. Personally I do not agree.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Pollini is a pianist I am rather fond of, despite my lack of knowledge of pianists in general, so perhaps his cycle will be a good starting point.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

KenOC said:


> Schiff, Goode, Brendel, Bucbinder, Gilels, etc. Didn't we just do this?


Did we? I had no idea, just seeking advice really :lol:


----------



## Musicophile

On the recent modern piano cycles, I was a bit disappointed by Pollini, and would go for Lewis, Goode or Schiff instead. Note that I don't think any single pianist can be a a top performer of all works (that said, Brautigam is indeed top-notch on the fortepiano).


----------



## merlinus

Igor Levit's 28-32 is quite recent, and in some ways a departure from so-called mainstream interpretations. I found them very well-played, thought-provoking, and meaningful.

I also like Pollini's interpretations of these sonatas, although it is at times seemingly a bit cold and distant. But I have not heard anything to compare with what he does with the final movement of the Hammerklavier.


----------



## pianississimo

John Lill. He's lived and breathed every note of every sonata for decades and I'd recommend hearing him play them live.If you can't then the various recordings of him are the next best thing.


----------



## Albert7

Pollini


----------



## Mandryka

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't actually know these sonatas very well apart from 4, 8, 14, 19-21 and 23 so I'm looking for a complete set to explore, or single disc releases of the ones I haven't heard much yet.
> 
> I know and love Brautigam's recordings on the fortepiano, so this time I would very much like to hear some modern piano interpretations.


 I think you should get Annie Fischer's.


----------



## Brouken Air

Sviatoslav Richter (incomplete), Claudio Arrau, Maria Grinberg, Annie Fischer, Emil Gilels (incomplete), Wilhelm Backhaus, Bruno leonardo Gelber (incomplete), Friedrich Gulda...

Strangely, I haven't been hooked by recent recordings of the complete sonatas, but some records are of highest interest like Igor Levitt, Mitsuko Uchida, Zhu Xiao-mei with last sonatas, Steven Osborne (14, 8, 25, 21).

With all these recordings, you will have a good start in the Beethoven's Piano Sonatas :devil:

:tiphat:


----------



## Brouken Air

By the way, if you like Brautigam try Alexei Lubimov recording of the last sonatas, and the recording of the Moonlight, Wallstein and 'Tempest', they're beyond words...:devil:


----------



## realdealblues

If you want a nice inexpensive box set in modern sonics I would recommend this one:

View attachment 71291


Rudolf Buchbinder

If you don't mind older sonics with a touch of romanticism then Arrau is the next best choice in my opinion. Gilels should be heard even if it is incomplete. Schiff is excellent but unavailable in a box set. Older sonics with lyrical readings the classic Kempff recordings are worth hearing as well. I find Pollini very irritating with variable sonics, I would avoid it other than the late sonatas. Barenboim's tempos are all over the map and overly romanticized in all of his recordings. Brendel's 70's cycle is actually pretty decent as well as being available pretty cheaply now since it was reissued.

Overall Buchbinder, Schiff, Arrau, Kempff and Gilels (incomplete) would be my top picks depending on how you want your Beethoven.


----------



## rubysky

Arrau, Annie Fischer


----------



## Balthazar

Musicophile said:


> On the recent modern piano cycles, I was a bit disappointed by Pollini, and would go for Lewis, Goode or Schiff instead. Note that I don't think any single pianist can be a a top performer of all works (that said, Brautigam is indeed top-notch on the fortepiano).


These are the same sets I would suggest. Pollini's late sonatas are justifiably lauded. After acquiring his three Op. 10 sonatas, however (and a nice Pathétique), I am not inclined to hear more.

If I were to have only one set, it would be the Schiff. Scholarly, straightforward interpretations with a judicious balance of virtuosity and expression.

If you want two sets, I would recommend Goode and Lewis. Goode is the height of brilliant musical virtuosity while Lewis is more on the slower, expressive side. They complement each other wonderfully. Together, you get the Yin/Yang, Apollo/Dionysus, Eusebius/Florestan perspective of the works. By far, these are the sets I listen to the most these days (usually back-to-back for a particular work).

Unfortunately, none of these three sets is particularly well-priced at present. The excellent cycle by Jenő Jandó on Naxos is usually available for download for under $10. A lifelong pedagogue, Jandó plays these as they would likely be taught in a conservatory (musically but restrained), and as a reference set it is first rate. I suspect if the price were tripled, it would get more positive attention -- it's an absolute steal.

Let us know what you pick up!


----------



## Boothvoice

I like Kovacevich...Have some sonatas in his Phillips box set with the concertos, Diabelii, etc.....WANT the EMI budget box recorded over the better part of a decade in better sound...Can't find it anywhere since EMI went away. Saw one copy on ebay that went fast. If anyone knows where I can find the EMI set, please reply.

Thanks,
(new member) Boothvoice


----------



## KenOC

Right here. Only $300.

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Complete-Sonatas-Ludwig-van/dp/B0000DB55A


----------



## Boothvoice

Yes..I did see that one....Hoping for something a little more reasonable....When EMI disappeared they seemed to all dry up...not sure if Warner Classics has reissued the set or plans to..


----------



## billeames

Annie Fischer is expensive. I have Kempff 1950'a and 1960's, Brendel 1970's and 1980's, Gilels incomplete, Arrau, Nat. Kempff is low key, I cant say which is the best. I am thinking of the Pollini. Too many. 

Bill


----------



## KenOC

Probably a good place to mention Stewart Goodyear's Beethoven cycle. By far the best Beethoven pianist I had never heard of! A really good cycle for $10.49.

https://us.7digital.com/artist/stewart-goodyear/release/beethoven-the-complete-piano-sonatas/

You can find reviews on the Amazon product page, where the set costs $50+.


----------



## PMarlowe

Thanks to Spotify, I have access to numerous sets (which I'm at least sampling). I found Brendel's 1970s collection (at least sonatas 1-8) very engaging. I certainly will finish those, and I may buy the set. I'm not as fond of the Arrau recordings so far. I listened to Schnabel and Gould (the latter, of course, is not complete) a couple years back. Schnabel is a bit too straightforward for my tastes. I really like Gould, though I acknowledge that he does take some liberties. Right now, I guess I'm searching for something between Schnabel and Gould.


----------



## PMarlowe

Currently enjoying the Claude Frank effort. I rank them up there with Brendel's 1970s recordings.

I didn't particularly enjoy the Barenboim recordings. I didn't think the sound was very good. I also gave the Kempff sonatas (1950s and 1960s) a shot, and neither was my cup of tea.


----------



## Vaneyes

Of recents, *Lewis, *and before him, *Gulda, *and before him, *Schnabel*. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

PMarlowe said:


> Thanks to Spotify, I have access to numerous sets (which I'm at least sampling). I found Brendel's 1970s collection (at least sonatas 1-8) very engaging. I certainly will finish those, and I may buy the set. I'm not as fond of the Arrau recordings so far. I listened to Schnabel and Gould (the latter, of course, is not complete) a couple years back. *Schnabel is a bit too straightforward for my tastes. I really like Gould, though I acknowledge that he does take some liberties.* Right now, I guess I'm searching for something between Schnabel and Gould.


If you can listen through extraneous sound, Schnabel's dynamics for meaningful excitement are as good as it gets, partnering Gulda's in some respects. "Straightforward" is not a description I would use.

There's often nothing wrong with some "straightforwards". Can I say Pollini, Lortie, Goode, or would that start a big argument? 

I'm a GG fan, but his LvB is uneven--some excellence, some throwaway. Not complete, anyway. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Swimming against the stream upward, I actually like the Barenboim on Emi (first recording) very much.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Swimming against the stream upward, I actually like the Barenboim on Emi (first recording) very much.


It's a very fresh set. A young man's thinking.


----------



## DavidA

The sets I have

Kempff (1950s) tends to be better regarded than Kempff 2 in which the great man's virtuosity is beginning to wane. Some miraculous pkaying in both.
Serkin is incomplete but fabulous pkaying in a cheap box containing the concertos and the Diabelli Variations - one of the very greStest.
Annie Fischer is fab but the recording a bit harsh. But the playing marvellous.
Richter never recorded a complete set but what he did record it is well worth a listen.
Pollini on the late sonatas.
Lupu on what he recorded.


----------



## KenOC

I have Kempff 2 (stereo). If Kempff 1 is better, then that would really be worth hearing!


----------



## PMarlowe

I've listened to many pianists (though not all sonatas) and my two favorites so far are Brendel (1970s) and Frank (1960s). Frank's versions can be heard in their entirety here (under albums) - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS4bUBg2d1nseJmgQh9bfGg


----------



## Guest

Old school: Claudio Arrau and Emil Gilels
New school: Paul Lewis and Michael Korstick


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Brendel's digital cycle
Backhaus

Among newer cycles
FF Guy
Andras Schiff


----------



## hpowders

I have to second any recommendations for Annie Fischer's superb set on Hungaroton. What a great musician!


----------



## MrTortoise

hpowders said:


> I have to second any recommendations for Annie Fischer's superb set on Hungaroton. What a great musician!


I'll third that!


----------



## hpowders

MrTortoise said:


> I'll third that!


A major third, hopefully? :lol::lol:


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Here's my thoughts on those I've heard: 

Arrau - I don't think anyone betters Arrau for profundity and depth. The only problem is that his approach misses the lightness, humor, and occasionally the intellectual rigorousness of certain works. I think this is mostly detrimental in the early sonatas, but for the late works I find him very special. 

Richter (incomplete) - Richter may have been the best all-around interpreter of Beethoven. The problem is there are so many different "versions" out there it's hard to make recommendations. I can whole-heartedly recommend everything he recorded in Prague, which is pretty much when he was at his peak. Richter was a chameleon pianist who could adapt his style to each piece, so there's no singular vision as with Arrau. 

Gilels (incomplete) - Gilels had a rare combination of technique and power, and I think he brings out the dramatic force and virtuosity in Beethoven. His set is one of the essentials. 

Brendel - A rich and sonorous Beethoven. For beauty, I'm not sure if Brendel can be beat. 

Kempff - A light, lyrical touch. Kempff never had the greatest technique and he can lag in some of the more demanding pieces, but on works like the Moonlight he has a magical touch. Both sets are good. The earlier has better technique, the later better sound. 

Schnabel - A pioneer, but I think he's been bettered in most areas. He reminds me of Arrau in his depth of interpretation, but the rough sound quality is a big detriment. 

Brautigam - Probably the best HIP set out there. Worth hearing for a completely different instrument and approach. 

Fischer and Bakhaus are both solid sets that struck me as pretty middle-of-the-road. Good if you want an intro that's less player and more Beethoven without being dull. Takacs and Kodama are lackluster interpretations in supreme sound. Ashkenazy and Barenboim I don't like in Beethoven. The former is too rough and the latter too mushy. Goode, Lewis, and O'Conor didn't leave much of an impression either, and I didn't finish their sets. Pollini I'd recommend in the late sonatas (haven't heard his others). Those late sonatas are technically demanding and I don't think any pianist brings the level of clarity that Pollini does. I think he misses something of the depth and spirituality, but he highlights the tremendous musicality.


----------



## Blancrocher

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Richter (incomplete) - Richter may have been the best all-around interpreter of Beethoven. The problem is there are so many different "versions" out there it's hard to make recommendations. I can whole-heartedly recommend everything he recorded in Prague, which is pretty much when he was at his peak. Richter was a chameleon pianist who could adapt his style to each piece, so there's no singular vision as with Arrau.


Incidentally, Richter himself stated that it was his his interpretations of Beethoven that he was himself was most proud of.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Blancrocher said:


> Incidentally, Richter himself stated that it was his his interpretations of Beethoven that he was himself was most proud of.


That wouldn't surprise me in the least as he seems most at home in them. The multi-dimensional Beethoven really fits the multi-dimensional capabilities of Richter.


----------



## PMarlowe

I decided to buy the Claude Frank on the original vinyl (circa 1971), which sounds pretty good (despite the fact that RCA pressed it on thin, flimsy vinyl). Anyway, it was significantly cheaper than what the CD version costs. For my CD listening (more appropriate for closer listening with headphones), I chose the Brendel 1970s set. I greatly enjoyed listening to that on Spotify with my Bose noise-reduction headphones.

Those of you who like Schnabel should try Frank, who studied under Schnabel.


----------



## Stavrogin

What does everyone think of Horowitz's interpretations?


----------



## KenOC

IMO Horowitz didn't find Beethoven's music very simpatico and tended to avoid it, except for the three or four "big name" sonatas. His recordings, at least, are nothing special, though his No. 28, the Op. 101, is very well done.


----------



## Martyn Harper

I really like the Jean-Bernard Pommier set that was originally released in the 1990s on the Erato label and is now available on Warner Classics. These are very fine interpretations that benefit from a most excellent recording quality.


----------

